# toot3954



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok ic a new comittee member on the list do we get introduced to him/her or have i missed a topic-post?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah, about a year ago.

Keep up mate


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nem said:


> Yeah, about a year ago.
> 
> Keep up mate


dohhhhhhhhhhh ok --------------> goes and sits on numpties chair in corner


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

My name in a thread title, I feel duly honoured 8)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

toot3954 said:


> My name in a thread title, I feel duly honoured 8)


Don't be nick pm'd me ans said u were a plank......ok I'll get me coat lol


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> toot3954 said:
> 
> 
> > My name in a thread title, I feel duly honoured 8)
> ...


Sounds about right [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Lol, welcome aboard m8 just ignore me most do


----------

